
Russia just blocked 4 Amazon subnets in an attempt to restrict Telegram access - pulisse
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6391716557592018944/
======
jwilk
"This post is not publicly viewable - please join to see it."

No, thanks. Does anyone have a copy?

